# Pommes frites // fries



## ermannoitaly

Pommes frites /// fries // chips /// patate fritte.

Hi,

At restaurant in Greece can I ask for "pommes frites" "fries"
or what ?
How do you write it in Greek ?
Many thanks
Best regards
Ermanno /// from Italy ///


----------



## paparouna

You'd ask for πατάτες τηγανητές, which is fried potatos.


----------



## Tetina

The most usual english term you will find in Greece is "french fries". The word "chips" means the fries in the bag, not the fresh ones. 

As paparouna says the greek word is "patates tiganites".*

*_the letters in red shows the stress. _


----------



## epam

So if you order fish and chips in England you should be expecting fish and a packet of Lays then, right?.

Chips can be a name for both the potatoes in the bag but also the fresh ones. It's just how people (english speakers) from different places in the world call them.


----------



## Vagabond

epam said:


> So if you order fish and chips in England you should be expecting fish and a packet of Lays then, right?.
> 
> Chips can be a name for both the potatoes in the bag but also the fresh ones. It's just how people (english speakers) from different places in the world call them.


I thought Tetina said "French fries" is the English term most usually found _in Greece_..? - which is accurate. 

In any case, ermannoitaly was obviously talking about the American French fries/British potato chips. If you ask for chips in Greece, you _will_ get a packet of Lays.


----------



## epam

Sure, that's what I meant too. I was expressing a form of sarcasm (no offense though) from what Tetina said "chips are potatoes in a bag".  As I said words have several meanings when used by people from different places. What I didn't know about was that she was referring to what chips in Greece mean. I thought she was giving a more universal meaning to that word.


----------



## Tetina

Thanks for clearing it up Vagabond. The question was about Greek reality so I concentrated my answer on this.


----------



## niki1978

paparouna said:


> You'd ask for πατάτες τηγανητές, which is fried potatos.


 
You'd ask for τηγανητές πατάτες, which is fried potatos


πατάτες=patates=potatoes
τηγανητές=tiganites=fried


----------

